# Decke zeichnen mit Hilfe eines Polygons



## Hansi.85 (30. Jan 2009)

Hallo, ich habe da ein Problem.
Ich versuche mit Hilfe eines Polygons eine Decke zu zeichen. Klappt auch alles ganz gut, aber er beendet das adden der Punkte nicht.
Ich habe das folgendermaßen gemacht:


```
public void mouseClicked(MouseEvent e) {
	
		if (action_state == State.DRAW_DECKE) {
			if(d == null)
				d = new Decke(); 
			if (e.getButton() == 1){
				Punkt2d p = new Punkt2d(e.getX(),e.getY());
				d.addPunkt2d(p);
				
				zf.repaint();
			}
			if (e.getButton() == 3){
				model.addGeomObject(d);
				
				zf.repaint();
			}
		}
```

Bei jedem Klick mit der linken Maustaste erzeugt er einen Punkt, den er in mein Polygon einfügt. Wenn ich dann die rechte Maustaste drücke, erzeugt er mir ein Polygon mit den bisherigen Punkten. Wenn ich aber wieder mit der linken Maustaste drücke, packt er die Punkte weiter in das selbe Polygon anstatt ein neues zu erstellen. 
Wie kann ich das ändern? Nach dem ich die rechte Maustaste gerdrückt habe, soll er die alte nicht weiter machen, sondern sie schließen und eine neue starten. Könnt ihr mir helfen?


----------



## André Uhres (30. Jan 2009)

1234567890


----------



## Hansi.85 (30. Jan 2009)

dank dir, klappt super


----------

